# .



## CrushedChristin (Jul 22, 2021)

.


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

How old is your husband? 

You’ve had some trying times, other than that what were his concerns in terms of your relationship? Did he speak of any of his needs? Something, anything, that he repeated or expressed?

Unless it was directly something about the marriage that made him repeat himself, he sounds like he’s the type that runs from commitment, stress, major life changes (can’t function as a true adult). And decided he really didn’t want a baby. All of this is shocking and hurtful, but much better for a person like this to run before a child is born. Some people are truly good and saying yes to you, when they never meant yes. 

What were the fertility issues about? Your issue or his? Beware I have known two close couples where one secretly didn’t want a child but went along for the whole IVF thing. 

Is there a chance there was another woman?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

I’ll save you some effort. There’s another woman.


----------

